# New Owner Of 21 Rs



## 7053 (Mar 17, 2008)

THe family and I upgraded to a 2008 21 RS this last weekend. We had been looking in the DC area but came across this web site and the recommendations for Lakeshore RV. We made the 1450 mile trip with our two little ones (two years and the other two months) in a couple of days with a six hour stop in Cabela's. We bought our trailer from Marci and it was a great deal and PDI was helpful . Very easy (almost too easy).

Four new outbackers...................


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Congratulations on the new OB.

Enjoy lots of memory making in the coming years.


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE NEW OUTBACK.

WE BROUGHT OURS LAST YEAR AND HAD ALOT OF FUN WITH IT.GOOD LUCK


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 21RS nice model
And Welcome to the Outback Family

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Brett & Maria

















AND Congrats on your new 21rs! 

Sounds like you've gotten the shake down cruise under your belts and are ready for some real camping now









Enjoy!!


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome, your family will have many great memories.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Brett & Maria -

Welcome to the Outbackers Club .....

Sit back and kick your feet up, because your going to learn a bunch here and meet alot of friendly people!!









And ..... enjoy camping


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME to the best (not so little, anymore) site in cyberspace!!!

Pull your chair up close to this campfire - - - the memory making has only JUST begun!!!

<Only 6 hrs at Cabellas? In a hurry to get home, eh???>


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome to the site, you picked a great model ... we love ours ! and not to far from DC, where do you live maybe we can get together at a campground sometime ... we can give you some good ones in your area.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

wow, Possibly another Virginian? Are you in NOVA or across the Potomac? Congratulations !
How many of us are here in the Commonwealth?
That may be a good poll, to see which state has the 'most ' Outbackers?
April is almost here.







:


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATS AND ENJOY !!!*


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome, enjoy the 21rs!


----------

